# [risolto] Localizzazione

## Maxxer

Ciao

so che è un thread stra-abusato, però ho un problema: da quando ho aggiornato le glibc (ora ho le sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r1) il sistema mi è tornato in inglese!

ho cercato un po' sul forum ma non ho trovato problemi simili. ho verificato la configurazione del sistema con il thread della localizzazione e mi sembra tutto ok. le glibc sono compilate con userlocales per cui non so più dove sbattere la testa!

se qualcuno ha idee...

grazie

maxxerLast edited by Maxxer on Tue Apr 04, 2006 7:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

la variabile LINGUAS? e' settata correttamentein /etc/make.conf?

cosa ritorna il comando "locale  -a" ?

----------

## Luca89

cosa c'è scritto in /etc/locales.build?

----------

## Maxxer

Ecco i files

```
 $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

#### UTF-8

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

####LC_MESSAGE � stato necessario per far andare postgresql

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"
```

```
$ [b]cat /etc/locales.build[/b]

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

it_IT/UTF-8

it_IT/ISO-8859-1
```

```
$ [b]locale -a[/b]

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.utf8

POSIX
```

Credo di aver risolto con:

```
localedef -c -i en_IT -f UTF-8 en_IT.UTF-8
```

Non ho bene capito perché, ma a quanto pare glibc non ha ricreato il locale... Ora va, spero che ricompilando le glibc non mi torni in inglese!

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Non ho bene capito perché, ma a quanto pare glibc non ha ricreato il locale... Ora va, spero che ricompilando le glibc non mi torni in inglese!

 

Perchè:

```
$ [b]cat /etc/locales.build[/b]

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

it_IT/UTF-8

it_IT/ISO-8859-1
```

è sbagliato, va scritto "it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8", come puoi notare per l'inglese.

----------

## Maxxer

ti ringrazio, non l'avevo proprio notato. mi chiedo come abbia fatto a funzionare fin'ora  :Smile: 

grazie ancora

----------

## ercoppa

Quindi anche il mio è sbagliato?

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro/UTF-8

it_IT/UTF-8

```

----------

## Luca89

si

----------

## ercoppa

Grazie allora appeno ho tempo , corrego e ricompilo le glibc (ora sto compilando kde 3.5.2)

----------

## bandreabis

userlocales non è più una use valida (per glibc)?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@bandreabis

per favore non fare cross-posting perché è vietato esplicitamente dalle regole guida grazie

----------

